# Outlook 2007 - Regel: e-mail nicht vom server downloaden



## bastionmancher (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bisher immer Outlook express verwendet. Dabei gab es eine Nachrichtenregel "Enthält den Adressaten xy in der An: Zeile - nicht vom Server downloaden.". Eine ähnliche Regel bräuchte ich jetzt auch in Outlook 2007. Ich hoffe es ist möglich eine solche Regel einzurichten.
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für jede Hilfe.

Gruß
bastionmancher


----------

